# RGB Controller f?r LED-Fans



## Gast1669461003 (30. November 2020)

Tach 

Nachdem ich meinen PC in ein neues Case verfrachtet und dabei GPU und Netzteil erneuert habe, ist da noch eine Kleinigkeit zu lösen. Das Case hat LED-Fans vorn und hinten. Allerdings fehlt mir scheinbar der passende Controller dafür, um die Viecher zu steuern, da mein Mainboard selbst keinen hat. Ein Controller, den ich mir testweise geliehen habe, passt nicht, weil er einen 4-Pin-Stecker hat, das Kabel der Fans aber nur 3-Pin. Siehe Bild. Ich hab quasi das gleiche mit dem passenden Anschluss gesucht, aber nicht gefunden bzw. war nicht sicher, ob es wirklich das ist, was ich suche. 

Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, was genau ich da nun brauche. Habe das Ding auch nicht selbst zusammengebaut und habe da sowieso keine Ahnung. Sicherlich weiß jemand hier Rat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So leuchten die Dinger halt in den Farben durch, woran ich mich zur Not gewöhnen könnte. Wenn möglich, würde ich den LEDs aber gern sagen, dass sie sich auf eine Farbe beschränken dürfen, wenn ich mal nicht in Nerd-Disco-Laune bin.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2020)

Was hast du denn für ein Case, was für ein Board? Es gibt halt zwei Arten von RGB-LEDs: 5V und 12v. Die einen kann man sehr umfrangreich ansteuern, die anderen nicht. Die sind grundsätzlich unterschiedlich, so dass Adapter halt nicht funktionieren. 

Deine Finger verdecken auch den Aufkleber - was steht denn da?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. November 2020)

Motherboard ist das MSI Krait 170a
Case ist das Sharkoon TG4
Das Ding, dessen Aufkleber ich verdecke, müsste das hier sein

Ich sehe aber gerade: "14 Beleuchtungseffekten über den Reset-Taster, wenn der entsprechende Anschluss nicht vorhanden ist". Den Teil habe ich bislang übersehen. Weiß aber auf Anhieb nicht, von welchem Reset-Taster da die Rede ist - der normale Reset-Button vom Case, den ich dann mit dem LED-Shit verbinde oder hat dieses RGB-Modul im Case einen Button, den ich übersehen habe?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2020)

Da Gehäuse hat wohl einen eigenen Controller. Man schließt den Reset-Switch-Stecker dann an den Controller des Gehäuses an statt ans Board, dann kann man die Farben über den Reset-Switch die RGBs steuern. Nen funktionierenden Reset-Switch braucht man ja heutzutage an sich eh nicht mehr - falls der PC mal GAR nicht reagiert, hält man den Power-Switch einfach gedrückt, bis der PC ausgeht, und schaltet wieder ein.

Schau mal in die PDF hier, vielleicht wird es dann klarer, und du siehst auch, wo der Controller sein könnte: https://de.sharkoon.com/Download/Cases_and_Power/Midi_ATX/TG4/prem_TG4_de_02.pdf 


Alternativ steckt man den Reset-Switch NICHT an den Gehäusecontroller, aber verbindet den Controllet mit einem passenden RGB-Anschluss des Boards. Nur: Dein Board hat da keinen Anschluss. Das stammt aus einer Zeit, wo RGB-LED-Ansteuerung noch was ganz besonders war.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (30. November 2020)

Ich verstehe. Ergibt Sinn, der Reset-Button ist tatsächlich borderline-nutzlos. Dann werde ich mal schauen, dass ich das umfummel. Danke dir.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hat tatsächlich funktioniert, Problem gelöst. 

Wenn man das alles weiß, ist es ja kein Hexenwerk und easy - aber wenn nicht, muss man da echt erstmal durchblicken.


----------

